# welche rasse ist die optimalste für jäger?



## maxquiere (30. April 2008)

ich frage mich welche rasse von den passiven völkerstats her am meisten sinn macht wenn man einen jäger anfangen will : O

bin ganz neu und wollte jäger mal testen ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. April 2008)

Eine Übersicht dieser Stats findest du hier.
Spiel aber am besten das, was dir am meisten Spaß macht bzw. dir am meisten zusagt, da alle Klassen für alle Rassen gut geeignet sind.
Einen spürbaren Unterschied wirst du so gesehen nicht feststellen.


----------



## Orag1 (25. Mai 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Eine Übersicht dieser Stats findest du hier.
> Spiel aber am besten das, was dir am meisten Spaß macht bzw. dir am meisten zusagt, da alle Klassen für alle Rassen gut geeignet sind.
> Einen spürbaren Unterschied wirst du so gesehen nicht feststellen.



stimme bloodberry voll und ganz zu.
Ich spiele eine Hobbit-Frau, ist aber kaum von bedeutung welche Rasse du wählst.

gruß
>


----------



## simoni (25. Mai 2009)

Hoppit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rein Storytechnisch würd ich sagen die Elben und Menschen (Waldläufer)...von den Stats machts keinen großen Unterschied, nur eben wegen den Rassenfertigkeiten.


----------



## Calathiel (14. Juli 2009)

hum .. zwergenjäger :-) Bzw. heute Abend mal testen ob das wirklich auch sinnvoll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibbet in hdro auch schusswaffen? Weil n zwerg mit so nem elbenbogen... das wär ned so das wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (14. Juli 2009)

Klar gibt es Schusswaffen, Bögen und Armbrüste halt....

btw ich find Zwergenjäger doof, aber das ist meine ganz persönlich Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2009)

Obwohl, wenn ein Zwergenjäger mit einer Armbrust rumrennt hat das meiner Meinung nach ganz viel Style.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biohaz4rd (10. April 2010)

Hmm Ich spiele zwar einen Elben Jäger und bin ganz zufrieden damit, aber ich finde Zwerg-Jäger geht sehr wohl, denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann war "Balin" der Kundschafter der Zwergentruppe in "Der kleine Hobbit". Der hatte immer seinen Bogen dabei!


----------



## dhorwyn (12. April 2010)

edit: jetzt seh ich erst wie alt der thread ist den biohaz4rd da ausgegraben hat -_-


----------



## Olfmo (12. April 2010)

Und ich dachte, der Meisterdieb Beutlin wäre der Kundschafter der Truppe gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es übrigens witzig, dass ich schon öfter das Argument gehört habe, Jäger müssen ja praktisch Elben sein, weil das ihre "normale" Rolle ist... Beim Lesen des Silmarillions war seltsamerweise nirgends die Rede von den Scharen von Elben-Bogenschützen, da gab es mächtige Sänger (Barden?^^), mächtige Kämpfer etc. aber als "Jäger" fällt mir da spontan nur Beleg Langbogen ein (wenn der Name stimmt), der mit Turin Turambar unterwegts war.

Aber klar, Orlando Bloom ist Jäger, also müssen alle Elben Jäger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

